# pc for 25k?



## dsmarty (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi, experts please suggest a pc arround 25k 

My basic need are browsing internet and downloading lot off data, watching movies and converting them, multitasking most of time and my daily work time is 6-8 hours.
I'm not a gamer so suggest a motherboard with inbuilt graphic card.

Processor-->
motherboard-->
Ram-->
cabinate-->
Hard disk-->(I have seagate 500GB barracuda)
keyboard&mouse-->
monitor-->
DVD writer-->


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 13, 2010)

Processor--> Athlon II X2 or X3 425 @ 2.5-3.5k
motherboard--> Biostar TA785G3 HD @ ~4k (nothing beats it at that price)
Ram--> any DDR3 1333Mhz Value 2Gb stick @ 2.5k
cabinet--> Zebronics Bijli with the the bundled PSU@ 1.5k
Hard disk-->(I have seagate 500GB barracuda) may go for a WDC 500Gb Green if budget permits @ 2k
keyboard&mouse--> Logitech desktop @ 0.6k
monitor--> get a 18.5/19" monitor from Benq/AOC @ 5-6k
DVD writer--> LG/Samsung/Sony 22X DVD writer @ 1k (whichever you like).

total: 19.1-21.1k.


----------



## dsmarty (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm thinking about

AMD Athlon II X4 635
GIGABYTE GA-MA785GMT-US2H
Kingston 2GB DDR3 1333Mhz

so please suggest all the rest according to above config...

one more question
what's the difference between GIGABYTE GA-MA785GM-US2H and GIGABYTE GA-MA785GM*T*-US2H


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 14, 2010)

total will overshoot your budget i guess. GM-US2H is AM2+ i.e. DDR2 whereas the latter supports DDR3 as its AM3.


----------



## dsmarty (Aug 14, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> total will overshoot your budget i guess. GM-US2H is AM2+ i.e. DDR2 whereas the latter supports DDR3 as its AM3.



How much it overshoot my budget.....I can add 2k more and I don't need extra HDD..


----------



## dsmarty (Aug 14, 2010)

someone help me??


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 15, 2010)

635 (or 630) will cost you between 4.5k & 5.5k. don't pay more for it. so if you skip HDD, get the 630 or 635 whichever you found to be more better option (at a given price).


----------



## dsmarty (Aug 15, 2010)

Do I need a better power supply or bundled power supply is enough??


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 15, 2010)

unless you add a gfx card, bundled PSU should do.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 15, 2010)

*Processor: Athlon II X4 635 2.9GHz @ 4.8k
Mobo: Biostar TA785G3 HD @ 4.3k
Ram: Kingston 2 GB 1333 MHz DDR3 @ 2.5k
HDD: Seagate 1 TB with 32 MB CAche @ 3.4k
DVD Writer: LG 22X SATA @ 1k
CAbinet: Zebronics Reaper with 450W SMPS @ 1.9k
Keyboard&Mouse: @ 0.5k*
*Monitor : BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 7.5k *

Total 25.9k

This is a well balanced system, good for normal uses and also has plenty of upgrade options for future. You can Graphics card, the new 6 Core AMD processors, in future.


----------



## dsmarty (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm heartly thankful to all of you....

@cilus
I'm not going to buy HDD right now as I have 500GB seagate already so I can add some money on motherboard or anything else.

Benq G2220 is not available in my city even service center so what about Samsung B2030 20" LCD monitor...

*Processor: Athlon II X4 635 2.9GHz @5k
mobo: still need suggestions
RAM: suggest according to mobo
Cabi: still need suggestions
monitor: Samsung B2030 20" @6.5k
**DVD Writer: LG 22X SATA @ 1k*
*Keyboard&Mouse: @ 0.7k*

So I have 12k to 14k left in my pocket for Motherboard, Cabinate and RAM


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 15, 2010)

for your config I would suggest buying:

Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H for 4.5k
4GB Kingston RAM - 5.2k
Zebronics Bijli 1.5k or Reaper 1.9k

If you want something more future proof, you can go for MSI 880GMA E45 for around 6k which has 2 USB 3.0 and 6 SATA III ports, but you'll lose the eSata as compared to UD2H. rest of the config is good. Get a Logitech keyboard/mouse. I like logitech's quality.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 15, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> for your config I would suggest buying:
> 
> Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H for 4.5k
> 4GB Kingston RAM - 5.2k
> ...



this looks fat better. 4Gb ram will be good.


----------



## dsmarty (Aug 15, 2010)

*so now the configuration is..*

*Processor: Athlon II X4 635 2.9GHz @5k
mobo: Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @4.5k*
* RAM: Kingston 2x2 4GB DDR3 1333mhz @5.2k
Cabi: Zebronics Reaper @2k
monitor: Samsung B2230 22" @8.5
**DVD Writer: LG 22X SATA @ 1k*
*Keyboard&Mouse: @ 0.7k*

*Total * *27000*

*One of the dealer told me the price 2.9k for Zebronics Reaper*


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 16, 2010)

Then go for NZXT Gamma or cooler master elite 360. Even Zebronics Bijli is a good option, slightly cheaper too. I could not find the price of reaper online, I had a doubt about it myself. Rest is good to go. Update us after you enquire in the market or after you purchase


----------



## dsmarty (Aug 16, 2010)

you are talking about nzxt gamma and coolermaster elite 360....hehehe.. both are not available in my city



*Processor: Athlon II X4 635 2.9GHz  (not available)
mobo: Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H * *(not available)*
*


other motherboard

**Biostar TA785G3 HD (not available)
GIGABYTE GA-MA785GMT-US2H* *(not available)*
*MSI 880GMA E45* *(not available)



but one of the dealer trying to make it avail... otherwise last option is E.lounge, Mumbai*


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 17, 2010)

Is there a computer shop in your city? Give me the address, I'll send them a couple of locks to help them close down! What do they sell, Aashirvaad atta? Where do you stay?

My suggestion, order online, get it assembled from some local expert if you can't do it yourself. Atleast you'll get a good config if not the best prices.


----------



## dsmarty (Aug 17, 2010)

My city name is Bikaner(Rajasthan)and and it's a municipal corporations(Nagar Nigam) city...

You can't believe that a cabinet with bundled power supply around 1.5K is too costly for customer here, they think so..... it's not mean they are poor, they don't want to spend more than 20k on a computer machine so it's enough to say about the people.

Now we talking about shopkeeper.  They don't have much knowledge about computer hardware and they all are mostly selling some Intel dual core and C2D processor with some very cheap intel and gigabyte motherboards and some AMD II with very cheap asus and gigabyte motherboards, they don't know anything beyond it so how can sell more than this..

*I went to a shop yesterday, I gave a list of the above config and ask him to provide it.  He looked at the list and referred me to the biggest dealer of my city and called him that "ek mentally disturbed aadmi ek bakwaas parchi(list) lekar aapki shop pe aa raha hai aap usko handle kar lena(**A mentally disturbed person coming to your shop so please handle him**)"*.  *I really shocked when the biggest dealer told me about this truth*.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 17, 2010)

order online from SMC international.

---------- Post added at 09:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 AM ----------




Cool Buddy said:


> Is there a computer shop in your city? Give me the address, I'll send them a couple of locks to help them close down! *What do they sell, Aashirvaad atta?* Where do you stay?
> 
> My suggestion, order online, get it assembled from some local expert if you can't do it yourself. Atleast you'll get a good config if not the best prices.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 17, 2010)

dsmarty said:


> My city name is Bikaner(Rajasthan)and and it's a municipal corporations(Nagar Nigam) city...
> 
> You can't believe that a cabinet with bundled power supply around 1.5K is too costly for customer here, they think so..... it's not mean they are poor, they don't want to spend more than 20k on a computer machine so it's enough to say about the people.
> 
> ...



u should order it online
listen bro dont just get anything for the sake of it
("a pc is not a TV " as stated by sammy once ) 
order it from SMC(delhi) or mumbai whichever sells cheap


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 17, 2010)

yeah, that's what I meant by online. Ordering online from SMC or primeabgb (Mumbai, I suppose).

So guys, its confirmed, Bikaner is the worst city to buy a computer. I feel sorry for the poor computer lovers living there.

Hope dsmarty is able to get it from some other place.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 17, 2010)

NO. my city is worst place to buy a PC. only Intel stuffs available. absolutely no AMD. and even if a couple of processors available, price is sky high & motherboards are total crap. also best graphics card currently available is GTX260 (maybe 460 too, i doubt). also only Tagan, iBall Splinter & Cooler Master Extreme Power (all at over the head prices).


----------



## dsmarty (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm very grateful to all of you for this favour.....

I will try my best to get it....

Processor: Athlon II X4 635 2.9GHz 
mobo: Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H
RAM: Kingston 2x2 4GB DDR3 1333mhz

if bundled power supply isn't enough for above configuration then which power supply should I buy??


----------



## Nemes!s (Aug 17, 2010)

dsmarty said:


> I'm very grateful to all of you for this favour.....
> 
> I will try my best to get it....
> 
> ...




go for FSP Saga II 350 Watts, that will suffice for ur config. @1.5k 

FSP Saga II 350 Watts ? Lynx - The Audio , Electronics & Computer Online Superstore In India

and instead of kingston go for corsair ram which is almost the same price of kingston @ 2.5k

*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=9064


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 17, 2010)

If you can spare the money go for FSP Saga II 400W @ 2.2k, buying 350W SMPS will limit your future upgrades. With 400W you will easily be able to add a mid-range graphics card. You can also look for Antec Earthwatts 380W/430W. (I don't know the price of these, not available online)
On second thoughts, considering the availability at your place, just forget about these.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 17, 2010)

^^
antec earth watts was my fav series a couple of years ago
it carries the same reputation as corsair's VX and TX series
but the availibility here is not upto the mark


----------



## dsmarty (Aug 17, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> If you can spare the money go for FSP Saga II 400W @ 2.2k, buying 350W SMPS will limit your future upgrades. With 400W you will easily be able to add a mid-range graphics card. You can also look for Antec Earthwatts 380W/430W. (I don't know the price of these, not available online)
> On second thoughts, considering the availability at your place, just forget about these.



I'm not a gamer so I won't add graphic card ever and I think inbuilt graphic card is enough for my needs..

If bundled power supply sufficient then I won't go with any other option.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 18, 2010)

Then the bundled power supply would be sufficient. But still I would advice you to add an FSP Saga II 350W if your budget permits. The components are much safer that way and you would have to pay just Rs. 1000 extra.

Here is the reason why I say this: How Much Power Can a Generic 500 W Power Supply Really Deliver? | Hardware Secrets


----------



## dsmarty (Aug 18, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> Then the bundled power supply would be sufficient. But still I would advice you to add an FSP Saga II 350W if your budget permits. The components are much safer that way and you would have to pay just Rs. 1000 extra.
> 
> Here is the reason why I say this: How Much Power Can a Generic 500 W Power Supply Really Deliver? | Hardware Secrets



thanks dear..

FSP Saga II 350W cost me around 16k and FSP Saga II 400W isn't more than 2200 so better choice would be FSP Saga II 400W with cooler master elite 310 or zebronics bijli.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 18, 2010)

Yes, that's true. But you only said that you wouldn't be adding a gfx card. So what's the use of a 400W SMPS. Better save 600 bucks.


----------



## Nemes!s (Aug 18, 2010)

so here you go.....

AMD Processor Athlon II X4 635 @5040
Biostar TA785G3 HD @4284
FSP Saga II 350 Watts @1540
Corsair TW3X4G-1333C9 4GB Kit @5250
Coolermaster Elite 310 @1515
benq 18.5" G922HDL LCD @6008
Logitech Laser MK140 @863
LG DVD RW GH22NS50  @1111
HDD - is excluded as you said u already have one

*Total @25611* 
these pricing are on Lynx Chandigarh - Largest Audio , Electronic & Computer Online Superstore In India so you can order it from there or u can find any other online store...prices should be identical with all.. but shipping will cost you few more bucks...best luck


----------



## dsmarty (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi guys..

Today I sent a mail to SMC for below config.....

procy:- AMD Athlon II X4 635
Mobo:- Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H
Cabi.:- Zebronics Bijli or CM elite 310
PSU :- FSP Saga II 350W
RAM :- Crosair 2x2 4GB DDR3 1333mhz

After 1 hour I got the mail with price list..

procy:- AMD Athlon II X4 635 @5000
Mobo:- Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @4750
Cabi.:- Zebronics Bijli or CM elite 310 @1500
PSU :- FSP Saga II 350W *N/A* (CM 460 Real power @3300)
RAM :- Crosair 2x2 4GB DDR3 1333mhz  *N/A *(Crosair 2x2 4GB DDR3 1600mhz @5400)
shipping charge extra


So I think lynx India is a better option for both products...


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 19, 2010)

get the PSU from IT Wares. also the ram (SMC got G.Skill, can try those). Lynx you may try, but they don't add tax. so add it up.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 19, 2010)

You can buy the RAM. If you get 1333Mhz, you'll save just 200-300. So if you want you can get the 1600Mhz ones. And sam is correct, since you'll have to assemble it yourself anyways, so get the PSU from some place else. And when you ask for Zeb Bijli, specifically mention that you want it without the bundled PSU.


----------



## dsmarty (Aug 19, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> You can buy the RAM. If you get 1333Mhz, you'll save just 200-300. So if you want you can get the 1600Mhz ones. And sam is correct, since you'll have to assemble it yourself anyways, so get the PSU from some place else. And when you ask for Zeb Bijli, specifically mention that you want it without the bundled PSU.



Gigabyte 880gm-ud2h supports DDR3 1066/1333/1666 and 1800(OC)

so it's a good idea to buy 1600mhz instead of 1333mhz..

I thought about compatibility issue because I don't want to OC but I again check and found it supports 1666 .


----------



## Nemes!s (Aug 19, 2010)

you can go ahead with Corsair or G.skill ram, both are good when it comes to ram...

get g.skill ripjawas from smc
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=41&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=93


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 19, 2010)

dsmarty said:


> Gigabyte 880gm-ud2h supports DDR3 1066/1333/1666 and 1800(OC)
> 
> so it's a good idea to buy 1600mhz instead of 1333mhz..
> 
> I thought about compatibility issue because I don't want to OC but I again check and found it supports 1666 .



its 1600Mhz & to achieve it, you need OC the processor. else it'll run at 1333Mhz only


----------



## dsmarty (Aug 19, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> its 1600Mhz & to achieve it, you need OC the processor. else it'll run at 1333Mhz only



I'm just little confused about overclocking.... I don't think oc is required to run 1600mhz ram on this motherboard as the memory standard is DDR3 1066/1333/1666/1800(OC) ....correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 19, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> its 1600Mhz & to achieve it, you need OC the processor. else it'll run at 1333Mhz only



I don't think so, if that would be the case, it would have been written 1600(O.C.) in the brackets. Correct me if I'm wrong. Also read note 2 in the motherboard specification on gigabyte's website.


----------



## fatalcore (Aug 19, 2010)

^ sam 

bro...can u tell me which ram is better? corsair or gskill?
and is there any difference in buying 2gb+2gb+2gb separately or buying 6 gb strip in one go?

thanks in advance.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 20, 2010)

dsmarty said:


> I'm just little confused about overclocking.... I don't think oc is required to run 1600mhz ram on this motherboard as the memory standard is DDR3 1066/1333/1666/1800(OC) ....correct me if I'm wrong





Cool Buddy said:


> I don't think so, if that would be the case, it would have been written 1600(O.C.) in the brackets. Correct me if I'm wrong. Also read note 2 in the motherboard specification on gigabyte's website.



i not sure but AFAIK, Officially:

X58 --->1066Mhz. over it needs OC.
P/H55 ---> 1333Mhz. over it, needs OC.
AM3 ----> 1333Mhz. over it needs OC.

i once heard asigh saying ram can be run at 1600Mhz by tweaking some settings in Bios. but no performance gain.

1600Mhz ram speed will be native in AMD Fusion. even in Sandy Bridges, Intel will retain their 1333Mhz tag.



fatalcore said:


> ^ sam
> 
> bro...can u tell me which ram is better? corsair or gskill?
> and is there any difference in buying 2gb+2gb+2gb separately or buying 6 gb strip in one go?
> ...



well i can't say. if going for Value section, all rams same. in performance, deeper your pocket, more performance you can extract but most needs OC. without OC, performance gain is low.

about the latter, if its for X58, 6Gb at 1 time is better. as the manufacturers may update the ram with tighter timings. so if you get a ram at loose timing & get a new module at tight timing, similar to Speed, tight timing ram will start run in loose timing mode (sacrificing lot of performance).

PS: i not sure about the timing thing. correct me if i messed up something


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 20, 2010)

I think, AMD (even thubans) do not support tri-channel memory. Am I correct?

As far as 1600Mhz is concerned, I read some posts on AMD forums. Yes Sam is right, it will run at 1333Mhz only, so better not spend more to get 1600Mhz


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 20, 2010)

yes. AMD max is dual ch. but i heard the new proccies will support tri ch (Fusion. even the slowest one will).

actually Gigabyte should have written it as 1600(OC)/1800(OC). but they removed the (OC) from the 1600Mhz one.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 25, 2010)

If UD2H is not available, you can try for Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-US2H. If that is also not available, the one you mentioned (MSI 880gm e41) also looks good, but the lack of DVI bugs me. Ask for the price of E43 if available.

(for the other members who would be wondering, he sent me a PM)


----------



## dsmarty (Aug 25, 2010)

thanks dear...

Today I bought..

*LCD Monitor*:- Samsung B2230 22" full HD @*8k*
*Processor*:- AMD Athlon II X4 635  @*5.3K*

and ordered to smc for..
*Motherboard*:- Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @*4.8k*
*RAM*:-Gskill Ripjaws DDR3 1333 2*2 4GB kit @*5.3k*

and total is *10300* including all charges.

Ordered to Lynx-India
*Power supply*:- FSP Saga II 400W @*2.1k*

total is *2.5k* including all charges...

I like cooler master elite 310 and 360 but courier charges for cabinets are too high so I'll buy zebronics bijli from local dealer..


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 25, 2010)

^^ nice. congrats. well, for PSU you should have ordered from MediaHome or IT Wares. total cost will be 2.2k only inc of tax & carry charge.


----------



## dsmarty (Aug 26, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ nice. congrats. well, for PSU you should have ordered from MediaHome or IT Wares. total cost will be 2.2k only inc of tax & carry charge.



I ordered Saga II 400w from itwares before 5 days but no any response yet and my order is still in pending status...

I cancelled my order from lynx and now I'm looking for mediahome.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 26, 2010)

thats the problem with IT Wares. slow response in many case.


----------



## dsmarty (Aug 27, 2010)

I ordered FSP Saga II 500W @2425/- (including all charges) from Lynx-India and it will be dispatched tonight...

And my order from smc for 880GM-UD2H, CM elite 310 will be dispatched in the evening and Gskill Ripjaws 2*2 4GB RAM will be dispatched on monday because it's not in the stock. 

I want to add one extra fan to side panel because April to August temp. is 38 to 48 here and my room temp is 30-40 so I think I should install an extra fan on side panel.

Please suggest me a good fan..


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 27, 2010)

dsmarty said:
			
		

> I ordered FSP Saga II 500W @2425/- (including all charges) from Lynx-India


Whoa 
that is good pricing!!


----------



## dsmarty (Aug 27, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> Whoa
> that is good pricing!!



yup dear.. 
I ordered FSP saga II 400W from Lynx @2425/-(2090+83.60+250) then next day I found FSP Saga II 500W@2100 at mediahome and discussed with lynx-india about price difference then finally lynx updated their price list and changed the order to FSP Saga II 500W in the same price...

I'm very impressed by their service and live support.. click here to see chat discussion.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 27, 2010)

Thaks to you, many people are going to save some money. Very good pricing by Lynx, 2090+taxes.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 27, 2010)

dsmarty said:


> yup dear..
> I ordered FSP saga II 400W from Lynx @2425/-(2090+83.60+250) then next day I found FSP Saga II 500W@2100 at mediahome and discussed with lynx-india about price difference then finally lynx updated their price list and changed the order to FSP Saga II 500W in the same price...
> 
> I'm very impressed by their service and live support.. click here to see chat discussion.



holy sh!t
u r damn lucky man


----------



## dsmarty (Aug 27, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> Thaks to you, many people are going to save some money. Very good pricing by Lynx, 2090+taxes.



Yes, very good service and live support.

*I think you didn't check this reply..*



dsmarty said:


> I ordered FSP Saga II 500W @2425/- (including all  charges) from Lynx-India and it will be dispatched tonight...
> 
> And my order from smc for 880GM-UD2H, CM elite 310 will be dispatched in  the evening and Gskill Ripjaws 2*2 4GB RAM will be dispatched on monday  because it's not in the stock.
> 
> ...




@piyush120290.. thanks dear brother.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 27, 2010)

any 120mm fan by cooler master will do good
but dont go for those Excaliburs or LEDs
simple one which will cost u around 200Rs


----------



## dsmarty (Aug 27, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> any 120mm fan by cooler master will do good
> but dont go for those Excaliburs or LEDs
> simple one which will cost u around 200Rs



Ooopss.. I was thinking about CM 120mm LED fan, BTW what's the problem with that fan.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 28, 2010)

make sure the side fan is an intake fan


----------



## dsmarty (Aug 28, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> make sure the side fan is an intake fan



I request you to please tell me something in detail about side fan that why it should be an intake fan??

Is it good to add a fan to side panel or should I install it to front??


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 28, 2010)

I am not sure what fans are present by default in CM 310, but I think there is a 120mm rear fan. Now rear fan is always an outflow fan. The side panel fan falls in front of the graphics card and CPU. Both the CPU & gfx card fan are inflow fans. So putting an outflow fan at the side not only makes it useless, but also prevents air from flowing out from the back panel. So an intake fan at the side will bring in fresh air from outside the cabinet and keep it cooler.
If you mount the fan in front then also it should be an inflow fan. If you mount the fan at top (I don't think elite 310 has the place for that, but still) it will be an outflow fan


----------



## dsmarty (Aug 28, 2010)

nice exlaination... thanks buddy.

Yup, there is a 120mm rear fan and it has 120mm fan option for side panel and in front, so I'll add two 120mm intake fans in both side for making it more cool.


----------



## Ayush_ANI (Aug 28, 2010)

Cilus said:


> *Processor: Athlon II X4 635 2.9GHz @ 4.8k
> Mobo: Biostar TA785G3 HD @ 4.3k
> Ram: Kingston 2 GB 1333 MHz DDR3 @ 2.5k
> HDD: Seagate 1 TB with 32 MB CAche @ 3.4k
> ...



Do you have Zebronics *Reaper with 450w smps ...........
if yes then i have too but their is 1 black wire hdd led cable......
is that same u have?????? 
*


----------



## dsmarty (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't have that cabinet...


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 28, 2010)

No, just add one fan to front, overdoing anything never helps.


----------



## dsmarty (Aug 28, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> No, just add one fan to front, overdoing anything never helps.



Ok buddy.....thanks

you are right.. 1 is sufficient


----------



## Ayush_ANI (Aug 30, 2010)

Hay guise i have a problem, my friend Want a suggestion ... he want make a super gaming pc around 350k budget the config is...
1 Mobo: GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD9 LGA 1366 Intel X58 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 @ (36.5k)
2 Pros: Intel Core i7-975, 3.33 GHz @ (50.5k)
3 HDD : WD Caviar Black 3TB @ (24K)
4 RAM:  CORSAIR DOMINATOR 3 x 2GB DDR3 1600 @ (13K)
5 Cabinets: COOLER MASTER ATCS 840 RC-840-SSN1-GP Silver Aluminum @ (16k)
6 SMPS: CORSAIR 1000W ATX12V 2.2 SLI / CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS SMPS  @ (14.5k)
7 GFX card: Sapphire Radeon HD5970 4GB DDR5 PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card @ (76k)
8 Sound card: Auzentech X-Fi™ Forte 7.1 Low Profile PCI Express(9.5k) 
9 Key/mouse: Logitech G15 104 Normal Keys 29 Function Keys Wired Standard Gaming    
                   Keyboard (14.5k) + Razer, RZ01-00120100-R3A1, NEW!! Razer Mamba, 
                   Wireless Laser mouse, (7k)
10 Monitor : AOC LCD Television L26BH86 Monitor 26" @ (17k)
11 CPU Coolr : Swiftech H20-220 Apex Ultimate @ (16.8k)
12 UPS:APC 1500 VA @ (10k)
13 Speaker: logitech Z-5500 Digital 5.1 Speaker System @(23k)
14 TV card: AverMedia AVER TV CAPTURE HD (H727) TV Tuner Card @ (6.3k)
15 Optical Drive: lg blueray + asus dvd R/W @ (6k)
total is 340.6K 
is that good config.......


----------



## dsmarty (Aug 30, 2010)

today I got the motherboard 880gm-ud2h, CM elite 310 from smc and FSP saga II 500W from lynx...

*I got CM elite 310 completely broken, all plastic screws were broken so it's unable to attach front panel to the cabinet and SMC even didn't send my bill receipt for both products... really disappointed..*

I discussed with sales manager and he asked me to send some pics of broken part with serial no. so I'm sending some pics..


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 30, 2010)

Ayush_ANI said:


> Hay guise i have a problem, my friend Want a suggestion ... he want make a super gaming pc around 350k budget the config is...
> is that good config.......



Not at all, ask him to get a PS3 and a 50" plasma TV from that money. He would still be left with enough money to buy his favourite games

---------- Post added at 01:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:34 PM ----------




dsmarty said:


> today I got the motherboard 880gm-ud2h, CM elite 310 from smc and FSP saga II 500W from lynx...
> 
> *I got CM elite 310 completely broken, all plastic screws were broken so it's unable to attach front panel to the cabinet and SMC even didn't send my bill receipt for both products... really disappointed..*
> 
> I discussed with sales manager and he asked me to send some pics of broken part with serial no. so I'm sending some pics..



that is really unfortunate. Some guys are right in being wary of online purchase


----------



## dsmarty (Aug 30, 2010)

finally they agree to send a brand new front bezel today..let's see


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 30, 2010)

my M59's side came out on its route. fixing the side panel was most pain. still somehow fixed it & now going strong.

@Ayush_ANI, ask your friend build a 100k machine or a 1500k machine & upgrade it with new parts every year. else ask him ready feel the loss as soon as newer parts comes out.

*PS:* i really feel this kind of thread (building PC costing in excess of 2,00k should be avoided here) cause this is way too much money. better ask Dell/Acer/HP/Asus make a special one for the one who needs. will save time & headache of both.


----------



## dsmarty (Sep 1, 2010)

Today I got the new bezel and Gskill Ripjaws DDR3 1333mhz [*F3-10666CL9D-4GBRL 2x2*] CL 9-9-9-24-2N


----------



## Piyush (Sep 1, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> @Ayush_ANI, ask your friend build a 100k machine or a 1500k machine & upgrade it with new parts every year. else ask him ready feel the loss as soon as newer parts comes out.
> 
> *PS:* i really feel this kind of thread (building PC costing in excess of 2,00k should be avoided here) cause this is way too much money. better ask Dell/Acer/HP/Asus make a special one for the one who needs. will save time & headache of both.



totally agree with u brother
we already have suffered much in building that controversial rig of 5 lakhs or something
do u remember?

and yes making a rig in 150k and upgrading it at installment is a wise and smart decision

aaj to tu meri taraf se party lele for this wise suggestion


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 1, 2010)

yes. thats why i told so. at last he insulted & even not posted a single pic of his RIG.

well, party = needs money. so money order?


----------



## Piyush (Sep 1, 2010)

^^virtual party
enjoy 

anyways heard a news a couple of days ago(copy+pasted from other thread)

AMD Kills ATI Brand, Future Products to Feature Brand Change

this had to happen eventually, and it did just happen: AMD has dissolved the ATI brand completely, and consolidated ATI brands, such as Radeon and FirePro under the AMD main brand. Under the new branding scheme, new graphics products AMD launches (such as the upcoming Radeon HD 6000 series), will do away with "ATI" completely from the logo, marketing material, and so on, and the market will, as it already has been doing since the AMD-ATI merger, albeit informally, refer to Radeon/FirePro products as "AMD Radeon" and "AMD FirePro".

AMD explains its move as an "evolution of the AMD brand portfolio", saying that consolidation of ATI-branded products under the main brand results in reduced marketing overhead. It claims to have surveyed several thousand discrete graphics-aware users in in the U.S., U.K., Germany, China, Japan, Brazil, and Russia. The survey revealed that when made aware of ATI-AMD merger, AMD preference triples; AMD brand is stronger than ATI (against graphics competitors); and that people see Radeon and FirePro product names more conspicuous than ATI, indicating a "permission" to consolidate ATI into AMD. The survey was conducted entirely by AMD.


----------



## ico (Sep 1, 2010)

@Ayush_ANi

Don't hijack threads. This is a warning.


----------

